# Exercise, exercise, exercise!



## Guest

the only thing that seems to really help me, is to jump on the treadmill and run until I can't run anymore. ROFL

The one good thing about this month of pure hell with derealization is that I have lost about 5 pounds.

I am running between 3-4 miles a day.


----------



## JasonFar

Hey, all that matters is that you look good for those fruit flies buzzing around in the air looking at you with your clothes off in the fetal position in the corner of your room, right?

But yeah, excercise almost always make you feel better, no matter how bad you feel. Problem is when I feel bad enough, I don't do it. Tough situation. Lately I feel good, relatively, and still don't do it. Problem as well. I really think it's a serotonin booster, though, to some extent.


----------



## Guest

winter - masturbate, masturbate, masturbate!

summer - thats when i'll exercise and streetball it with my peethugs


----------



## Guest

Does watching Zigg masturbate count as excercise? I sure as sh*t do feel a whole hell of alot better after I watch him fiddle with his infant size veiny member! :shock:


----------



## Guest

If you feel like shit.....run 3 miles on the treadmill. It makes you feel sane. You can then say..."I feel like shit because I ran 3 miles on the treadmill." Nothing wrong with me!
Do squats with all the weight you can stand. It makes the "normal" a relatively euphoric state.
I go for an hour most days. Run/walk at 4.5 mph with a little elevation.
I got my mp3 blaring in my ears....motivational stuff....Heavy Metal or Led Zepplin, G&R, AIC or Godsmack.
Masturbation is a wash.


----------



## Guest

a wash? what do you mean?


----------



## bark

Just the oppisite. The more motion my body makes, the worse I feel.


----------



## eclecticsheep

me too i feel worse when i exercise.
did u ever used to like exercising in the first place?


----------



## Guest

I recently(today actually) started working out while listening to the radio/music. It really helps, as I tend to worry tremendously while exercising, mainly due to the long periods of cardio I perform where I have nothing to distract me or entertain me and am stuck in a repetitive motion(the stairmaster or stationary bicycle for example).


----------



## notetoself04

LsdPixie said:


> Does watching Zigg masturbate count as excercise? I sure as sh*t do feel a whole hell of alot better after I watch him fiddle with his infant size veiny member! :shock:


LMAO!


----------



## Guest

I just want to expand upon the whole exercise thing.

It is VERY important to exercise because of your health for one, but it does a lot of other important things for your brain:

-It gets blood flowing to the brain. Poor blood flow can cause fogginess and tiredness that makes it harder to feel real.

-Pain and muscle fatigue (don't overdo it!!!) help to bring you "back to reality".

-It helps with depression for MANY reasons

-You get out and do things, make friends (all good for feeling real)

-Gyms tend to have mirrors, this can help or hurt. If it it hurts, though you can avoid them.

-Using your body and self to attain a goal will help you recover

-It makes you tired... this should help you sleep. Natural healing sleep is so vital for functioning well, it's ridiculous. I'm in college and SCREW the whole I brag because I don't sleep thing!! I try and get 8 hours and I don't care what anyone else says! 

Just my thoughts on working out becuase I for one like going to the gym... Plus who doesn't like looking good?


----------



## Inflammed

bark said:


> Just the oppisite. The more motion my body makes, the worse I feel.


.

Same here, movement, and stress (from exercise) makes my DR full blown.

I think the secret is to go very gradually, especially if you're not used to do exercise.


----------



## JohntyRhodes

Hi peeps,
I have always enjoyed doing sport and especially cricket on a Saturday afternoon in the summer. I think I have had DP for some years but it has been really bad over the last month due to depression.

I have occasonaly felt a bit weird whilst fielding on a cricket pitch. This maybe because I have to much time to think and I have few distractions?
These mini panic attacks used to go very quickly but since my DP has come back full blown its now unbearable and I even feel I loose my sense of direction and im worried that im going insane in the membrane. Last week I could not force myself to play and felt bad for not playing but was worried if it would bring on another panic attack. 
Im gonna risk it tomorrow even though I know my DP is still bad but what the hell im not gonna let it get the better of me even though sometimes I feel it already has.

If you can exercise then do it, I used to exersice everyday and now I just play cricket on a saturday maybe this big decrease in activity has aided my DP and depression??????


----------



## CECIL

As I was growing up my Dad had this belief that excersice was the cure for everything. If I ever complained of feeling depressed or anxious "Its because you aren't excercising". So you can imagine how that ended up, lol.

I agree, excercise is good for you. It can make you feel better. Just don't make the same mistake as my Dad in thinking that its the be all and end all of human health - its not. Just like anything else that can make you feel better, its a temporary fix. Sure it gets the endorphins pumping, but for how long? Eventually you will return to base line and then you will still have problems to deal with. So deal with them, don't avoid them


----------

